# PAC man Network Modes



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Whenever my phone reboots the preferred network mode goes back to a weird name that doesn't get lte. How do I set it so CDMA+EvDo/LTE is the default?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

